# sufferin succotash!  Can't find any  in frozen veggie section!



## Meanderer (May 16, 2014)

I can't seem to find frozen succotash in the store.  Why is that?    We've had to buy the components separately and combine them.  How bout you?


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 16, 2014)

What a coinkydink!   We just finished charcoal BBQing some St. Louis ribs, which we had with succotash.   I can't find it either, I just bought 2 12 oz. bags of sweet corn and 1 12 oz. bag of baby lima beans...steam it in a small steamer pot.  Sometimes I chop up some onion and add to it.


----------



## Meanderer (May 17, 2014)

Thanks Sea!  
In the World-According-to-Google, Giant Eagle carries Hanover Succotash Premium, frozen, 1 lb & Walmart carries Libby's Whole Kernel Succotash, 15.25 oz in a can.....  course, finding them on the shelf is another story. We will look.   We usually make it "the easy way", but I found a recipe using ham and ham broth...never heard of ham broth.
http://ordinary-gentlemen.com/blog/2013/09/17/succotash


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> I can't seem to find frozen succotash in the store.  Why is that?    We've had to buy the components separately and combine them.  How bout you?



Not frozen but canned 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Libby-s-Whole-Kernel-Succotash-15.25-oz/10312209


----------



## rkunsaw (May 17, 2014)

You had to buy separate ingredients and combine them. Golly, gee, you must be plumb tuckered out from all that work.:rofl:


----------



## Meanderer (May 17, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> You had to buy separate ingredients and combine them. Golly, gee, you must be plumb tuckered out from all that work.:rofl:



You Betcha!


----------



## kcvet (May 17, 2014)

they still sell corn meal mush??? luved that stuff


----------



## Meanderer (May 17, 2014)

kcvet said:


> they still sell corn meal mush??? luved that stuff


Nope have never had the pleasure.....but I heard of a sled dog named Cornmeal!


----------



## kcvet (May 17, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> Nope have never had the pleasure.....but I heard of a sled dog named Cornmeal!








i really like it. still do but can't find it locally. women didn't care much for it but men luved it


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 17, 2014)

I have never seen the corn meal mush packaged and ready to heat up like you show it, KC; but I used to buy the 5 lb bags of corn meal at the grocery store, and cook some into mush. I also used it for making corn bread; which I happen to like much better than corn meal mush. (I don't much like regular oatmeal mush, either) 
My grandmother always used corn meal to roll fish in before she fried them, so I also used the corn meal when we had been fishing and caught some nice trout for dinner, but I mixed the corn meal with flour when I did that. Just plain corn meal was always still gritty when cooked with the fish, but it did ad to the flavor.


----------



## kcvet (May 17, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I have never seen the corn meal mush packaged and ready to heat up like you show it, KC; but I used to buy the 5 lb bags of corn meal at the grocery store, and cook some into mush. I also used it for making corn bread; which I happen to like much better than corn meal mush. (I don't much like regular oatmeal mush, either)
> My grandmother always used corn meal to roll fish in before she fried them, so I also used the corn meal when we had been fishing and caught some nice trout for dinner, but I mixed the corn meal with flour when I did that. Just plain corn meal was always still gritty when cooked with the fish, but it did ad to the flavor.



we took mush with us on hunting and fishing trips. just cut and fry. but i got the habit and kept buying it for home.


----------



## Meanderer (May 17, 2014)

Would that be called fried mush KC?


----------



## kcvet (May 17, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> Would that be called fried mush KC?



yup. heat it and eat it


----------



## rkunsaw (May 18, 2014)

HFL we always use corn meal mix for frying fish and making cornbread. It has flour and baking powder already in it.


----------



## JustBonee (May 18, 2014)

back to succotash .... question?  is it strange to put tomatoes in it?  They sell a canned brand of triple succotash @ WalMart with corn, lima beans and tomatoes.  (Margaret Holmes brand)  Tried it once, was really good.


----------



## Meanderer (May 18, 2014)

Not strange at all, I think you can find many variations of the 50% Succo and 50% tash recipe.


----------



## That Guy (May 18, 2014)

You probably are having trouble finding it because I've been working on eliminating all signs of the stuff since childhood.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 18, 2014)

Quote from Estelle Geddes, on Golden Girls:

SOPHIA: There are two things that happen when you get to be my age...  		One, you become more intuitive about the weather, and two, corn becomes  		your enemy.


----------



## Meanderer (May 18, 2014)

*Which one?*

View attachment 6767
Which one TG?


----------



## That Guy (May 18, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> View attachment 6767
> 
> Which one TG?



I'm goin' with cornmeal mush every time.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 18, 2014)

Second one for Phil, LOL!!  Put your face on that corn-dude Phil..


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 12, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> I can't seem to find frozen succotash in the store.  Why is that?    We've had to buy the components separately and combine them.  How bout you?



Along the line of 'learning something new every day'-  before I saw this thread I didn't know it was available ready-made, frozen or otherwise.  Looks good from the package!  
What I encountered in childhood, called succotash, was something I never wished to see again:  2 cans of butter beans (the whitish-yellowish ones) mixed into 2 cans of creamed corn.  Bleagh.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Aug 15, 2017)

Probably someone outlawed it
My husband loved that mess. ..
Loma beans,YUKKKKK


----------

